# Ocean Free Absolute CO2 Tablets



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello;

Just got the OF [email protected] Tablet and wanted to ask if anyone used it and don't mind giving their view of it. I have used CO2 tablets before, Hobby Sanoplant, once a week (the directed dosage), but unlike OF CO2 Tablet it contains trace elements and other nutrients. I don't have an opinion on Hobby Sanoplant since I use it with excel. I think I only use it because I like the bubbles. :icon_neut:icon_neut:icon_neut:icon_neut

Am thinking of using the tablets on my RCS tank. I usually go with Excel (0.1 below the directed dosage) with a weekly Sanoplant CO2 tablet. But thinking of switching to OF CO2 tablet to see if it will speed the growth of my Dwarf Hairgrass. 

I heard some bogus rumors that CO2 tablet start algae if you skip a day. That rumor makes no sense, if your dosing a lot of fertilizer and not providing the an appropriate amount of CO2 and light then you'll have algae. Whats really concerning me is the ingredients of the tablet. Is there anything that is harmful to RCS?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

To be honest, CO2 tablets are just a waste of money.

They do not provide a steady supply of CO2, and in the short time that they are producing CO2, most of it is not even dissolving into the water column, making them useless.

If you are only planning to add the CO2 tablets once a week, you might as well not add it in the first place. The "trace elements" that are included with this new product you found is probably harmless as well (likely the amounts are so small that overdosing is next to impossible).

You would be better off just using Excel.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> To be honest, CO2 tablets are just a waste of money.


Am currently buying parts for the pressurized Co2 system I won't have enough money to buy another. There quite a distance between them so a double manifold is out of the question.



Darkblade48 said:


> They do not provide a steady supply of CO2, and in the short time that they are producing CO2, most of it is not even dissolving into the water column, making them useless.


What if I placed in my HOB filter That should spread the dissolved CO2 more evenly. (What do you think?) It mostly a trail run 48 tablets in 48 days what happens. Am getting bored by just sprinkling 1.4ml of excel on the surface of the tank. 



Darkblade48 said:


> If you are only planning to add the CO2 tablets once a week, you might as well not add it in the first place. The "trace elements" that are included with this new product you found is probably harmless as well (likely the amounts are so small that overdosing is next to impossible).
> 
> You would be better off just using Excel.


According to the recommended dosage of the product (Hobby Sanoplant) it states to place one tablet per 50 liters once every week.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

sub-80 said:


> What if I placed in my HOB filter That should spread the dissolved CO2 more evenly. (What do you think?) It mostly a trail run 48 tablets in 48 days what happens. Am getting bored by just sprinkling 1.4ml of excel on the surface of the tank.


Doing this will help spread the CO2, but my point was that little CO2 will dissolve into the water column in the first place.

Excel is going to be much better in this case.



sub-80 said:


> According to the recommended dosage of the product (Hobby Sanoplant) it states to place one tablet per 50 liters once every week.


Manufacturers say/claim many things. If you want, you can try to use this product; I am just advising that you save your money.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Doing this will help spread the CO2, but my point was that little CO2 will dissolve into the water column in the first place.
> 
> Excel is going to be much better in this case.
> 
> ...


I get what your saying, the co2 tablet is not a permenant solution but more of a trail run to see how good it works. Test the water by taking 2ml of water and add 2 drops of a drop checker reagent (Dupla permanent CO2 Test) before adding a tablet see if its blue, green or yellow. Add a tablet wait a few hours and test the water again if green, hooray, if not add excel. I know it not accurate, but that the only test reagent I got.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

sub-80 said:


> I get what your saying, the co2 tablet is not a permenant solution but more of a trail run to see how good it works. Test the water by taking 2ml of water and add 2 drops of a drop checker reagent (Dupla permanent CO2 Test) before adding a tablet see if its blue, green or yellow. Add a tablet wait a few hours and test the water again if green, hooray, if not add excel. I know it not accurate, but that the only test reagent I got.


Just an aside: Excel will not show up on pH test kits.

Also, one of the most important factors about CO2 is that its levels are stable, something that is not easily achievable with CO2 tablets.


----------



## sub-80 (Oct 29, 2012)

have used OF CO2 tablets for a few days and here is what I have to say. It take one tablet around 12 hours to dissolve, the bubbles form around the tablet and near it end stage the tablet starts to break into pieces and float all over the tank. I prefer the excel since it is just a liquid and its effects are noticeable, second is Hobby Sanoplant since the tablet dissolves within a few minutes and the bubbles it releases look similar to that of a tiny co2 diffuser of a pressurized system. Last, OF CO2 tablet if you have no other choice. I only keep my lights on for 9 hours so the tablet remains undissolved when the lights go off.


----------

